
Donald Trump meets with tech leaders - Jarred
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/14/donald-trump-meets-with-tech-leaders/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
delegate
Strangely how this is not top news on HN - however you put it , I guess
everyone understands that this is a turning point in our industry.

------
silasi
The emoji issue with Twitter...

